# Wax Paste For Furniture



## Happy Home (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi fivej, 

Just a quick google search turned up this recipe. if you are not opposed to food grade mineral oil. 

https://homesteadhow-to.com/how-to-make-and-use-beeswax-furniture-polish/

Happy Home


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

This week I refinished a table. Final coat was 1/2 beeswax and 1/2 vegetable oil. The same stuff I use on my hands.

I did thin it with a splash of paint thinner to make it easier to spread on the table surface.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks. Yep, I could have searched the google, but I trust what I get here. No problem with mineral oil on furniture, but I don't use it on utensils. Maybe I will try the thinner if its too thick. J


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Fivej said:


> Thanks. Yep, I could have searched the google, but I trust what I get here. No problem with mineral oil on furniture, but I don't use it on utensils. Maybe I will try the thinner if its too thick. J


Four parts jojoba oil to one part wax.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

A woman that gave a hive products demo at out bee club uses 50% oderless mineral spirits and 50% beeswax. I have not tried this yet. I assume you want a carrier that will evaporate and leave only the beeswax behind,


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Dave and JW. I happen to have Jojoba oil from making wraps, so maybe I will try that. I also have odorless mineral spirits, so maybe I will do a small batch of each and see what I like. That's today's house arrest project.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Please let us know which you prefer. I do not have jojoba oil but may need to get some.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I just made the jojoba. When it cools, I will do the mineral spirits. Will test each tomorrow and let you know what I think. On a different, but related topic, I am opening up my last jar of kraut tonight for reuben sandwiches with homemade russian dressing. I have been making my own dressings lately and I can't believe how simple most are and how much better they taste. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I made small batches of 50/50 wax and odorless mineral spirits and 4 parts jojoba oil to 1 part wax. The jojoba mix solidified quicker and popped right out of the silicone ice cube tray. I had to work to get the mineral spirits one out but could have popped it in the freezer for easier removal. Both were about the hardness of the lip balm we make, so I think both would need more liquid to make it softer and more like a paste. I rubbed both on a piece of stained scrap. Both seemed to haze over and dry at the same rate. Both buffed out at about the same sheen. Jojoba was a little easier to buff. Both smell like beeswax. Really couldn't detect the oil or spirits. Bottom line is it was a tie, but if I needed to make a lot, I would add more liquid so the mineral spirits would be much cheaper than the jojoba oil. J


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the detailed report!


----------

